# Muli-Room Whole House Sirius Signal Distribution



## NetRaider (Aug 31, 2007)

I am preparing to distribute the Sirius signal from a roof mounted antenna throughout my home using the Sirius Distribution Kit over my Cable TV RG6 (Separate from my DirecTV RG6 network). Has anyone have any experience with this? What are the specs for the splitters? (Can 3rd party splitters be used?) Anyone have any experience with the alternative, the Sirius ECHO Transmitter and Receiver?


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Undertaker has ordered the Echo. Hopefully he'll post a review soon.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi there. I am using the home distribution kit in my house and have great results. The kit came with one splitter and both locations work great. I also have the sirius signal on a separate run of rg6 thanks to SWM. I only have one receiver but have the home dock and boombox in the two locations. No feedback regarding 3rd party splitters but the kit only includes two converter cables for the sat plug. Not sure where to get extra cables. I would say that this works and based on the cost of the echo is much more effective since there are rg6 runs throughout the house.

pf


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I hate to oversimplify here but this is what I do to listen to Sirius throughout the house;

I use the fm feature in my plug and play. Any room in my house with a radio of any sort and I get a great signal. I can even take a radio out on the deck and it still pulls in the signal nicely. Now you can't have one person listening to one thing and another listening to something different but that is a non-factor for me. Just my two cents.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

wipeout said:


> I hate to oversimplify here but this is what I do to listen to Sirius throughout the house;
> 
> I use the fm feature in my plug and play. Any room in my house with a radio of any sort and I get a great signal. I can even take a radio out on the deck and it still pulls in the signal nicely. Now you can't have one person listening to one thing and another listening to something different but that is a non-factor for me. Just my two cents.


How are you receiving Sirius signal however? What room is the radio located and where is your antenna?

pf


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

The radio sits on top of my a/v reciever in the living room on the first floor. The antenna sits on the window sill in the same room.


----------



## hjsiemer (Sep 28, 2006)

wipeout said:


> The radio sits on top of my a/v reciever in the living room on the first floor. The antenna sits on the window sill in the same room.


I do the same thing, BUT it only works with the early models of the Sirius receivers before the FCC made Sirius and XM cut there FM transmitting power by 75%. I use an XACT radio made in 2005 on the main floor of the house and it works great - I can receive throughtout the house, on my deck and in my driveway. My next door neighbor can pick up my signal on his deck, about 300 feet from the transmitter.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Good point, the FCC has screwed it up for new owners of the plug and play's.


----------



## hjsiemer (Sep 28, 2006)

I want to get another XACT car receiver that was made before the FCC cut the FM transmitting power by 75%. I cannot find the model that I have (XTR3) in the stores or on ebay - the closest that I could come was on ebay and that model# is XTR3CK. Does anyone know if this is a model that has the full uncut FM transmitting power? The seller is of no help as he only used the lineout plug to his FM Car radio. Thanks


----------



## hjsiemer (Sep 28, 2006)

I got the "whole house" fm transmitter from TSS radio and it works great. It claims a distance of 15 yards (450 feet) and it lives up to its promotion. I have it in the basement of my home with the external antenna extended and the power dialed all the way up to 200mw. I have a shed that is about 350 feet behind my home (I know because I dug the trench for the electric hookup  ) and can receive the signal there. 

The device can be used with an AC adapter, or in a car with the cigarette lighter adapter and if there is no other power source, it can be used with 3 AA batteries. The AC adapter and cigarette lighter adapter are included.

It will also broadcast from a MP3 player, computer or television, so if you have satellite tv and want to broadcast the music channels elsewhere in or out of the house, it works great

The power is adjustable, so you don't interfere with your neighbors and will broadcast on any FM frequency from 88.0 to 108.0. TSS suggests that you broadcast on as low a frequency as possible for the best possible range.

This is the best $89 I ever spent and NO I do not work for the company.


----------

